# Blue heeler/ Beagle/ Pitbull



## Skyla84 (Apr 10, 2014)

I know for a fact he is part blue heeler and beagle and pitbull as his mom is beagle and blue heeler and dad is pitbull. My question is can you tell he has pitbull in him?.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Aw, he's adorable.
To answer your question though; no, I can't really tell. He might when he's older since he's just a pup now, you never know.


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

Doesn't matter if we can tell. Why would you ask if you already know for sure? He is what he is , and you obviously already know for sure. I agree though . Cute puppy! Give him a wonderful happy life.


----------



## Skyla84 (Apr 10, 2014)

randallpits said:


> Doesn't matter if we can tell. Why would you ask if you already know for sure? He is what he is , and you obviously already know for sure. I agree though . Cute puppy! Give him a wonderful happy life.


The reason why I asked is because I have never seen a mix like that and its odd how he is but can't really tell unless you really look at him and why ask why? Funny how a rude response ends with a compliment.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Skyla84 said:


> The reason why I asked is because I have never seen a mix like that and its odd how he is but can't really tell unless you really look at him and why ask why? Funny how a rude response ends with a compliment.


Trust me, Randall wasn't being rude. I know you didn't ask this, but in my opinion, it would be in your best interest to not even regard or acknowledge the "pit" in your adorable little mixed puppy. Simply omit that part when someone asks what he is for reasons of Breed Specific or Breed Discriminatory law, to protect you and him. He is definitely a cute little thing though.


----------

